# New Stradic FK: Beware the hype



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Shimano has released a new Stradic FK featuring their Hagane system. Upon closer inspection, however, the "new" Hagane system is just a new name for their established features that are present in the Stradic FJ.

According to Shimano, the Hagane system has the X-ship, cold forged gears, and a metal frame. All 3 are in the FJ Stradic. X-ship is a double bearing support of the pinion gear which makes it easier to crank the handle. The new Stradic has 6 bearings plus 1 roller bearing, 1 more than the FJ. My guess is that the new one has a bearing in the handle, which is not necessary and is a negligible addition. 

I'm sure the new reel is great, but I doubt if there are any discernible improvements over the FJ. I just had Keith (Oceanmaster) service my Stradic FJ this spring, and it works like new, or maybe a little better, so I certainly won't be rushing out to buy the latest bling from Shimano. It is interesting that Shimano is proud of the fact that they were able to hold the prices on the "new" Stradic at the levels of the "old" Stradic. There are 2 reasons for this. The first is a strong US dollar, and the second is that the changes in the new Stradic are mostly cosmetic. That extra bearing only adds a few pennies to their cost.

I'm not knocking the reel, just exposing Shimano's deceptive hype. I like Shimano tackle and have more Shimano rods and reels than any other company's, but I'm sick and tired of false and misleading advertising, and wanted to let fellow fishermen know what is really going on.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Excellen treview.

Lists both pros and cons and allows reader to make an informed decision.

Probably one of the best gear reviews I have read on this forum. :thumbup:


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

I have been a big Stradic fan for some time.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## STRETCH440 (Nov 30, 2011)

Love my stradics. Are the FK's white or some other color? OP, have you put your hands on one? Heck I think I want one:thumbup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, they look pretty.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They do have a new corrosion protection on most of the parts. You can see it on the spool shaft. It's a different "grey" color.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

There are a few differences between the FJ and FK. New rotor design is supposed to be stronger and more balanced and the main gear is still cold forged aluminum but made thicker to aid in durability over the long term. The anti reverse switch has been removed to help keep water out. The gear box is different as well. Here's a good article explaining some of these changes. Looks to me like the redesign was for the better:thumbup:
http://www.tackletour.com/previewshimanostradicfk.html


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'll buy one if they are priced similarly. I've been holding out beyond my FJs for the FK as I really couldn't see the CI4+'s being better than the FJ's, and they were substantially more $$ so I never bought one.

I will have to say that I'm really liking the Quantum Smoke Inshore reel. Really smooth. I haven't had it long enough to know if its as reliable as the Stradics.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Received the 3000 series FK last week and used it over the weekend. Very smooth reel, casts very well and transfers hits well through the rod I put on it (13 Fishing Omen Green). Felt strong against the several specs and 1 red I caught on it. They did away with the oiling port which is a minus IMO. Whether it's significantly better that the FJ is left to be seen, but the price was comparable to retail for an FJ so I think overall it will do well. So far I like it. 

Just FYI for those that have access to the Field and Stream store in Mobile - if the sale is still on you can pick up FJ's for $50 off ($129 for the 2500 and 3000 series). Couple that with a $10 off coupon you can get on their web page makes it $119 which is a steal.

I'm still also liking the Quantum Smoke Inshore reel as well.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Stradic*

We will have the FJ series on sale at our fall sale. Shop LOCAL


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

outcast said:


> We will have the FJ series on sale at our fall sale. Shop LOCAL


Sweet I am looking for a 3000


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

outcast said:


> We will have the FJ series on sale at our fall sale. Shop LOCAL


If you're doing them for $129 or less, I'll take 1 or 2 of the 2500's or 3000's.


----------

